# Why are Oscars are so STINKY?



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

I have three fish tanks, one with an oscar in it (a smaller tank), one small tank with a female jack dempsey in it, and another large tank with a male jack dempsey and 7 goldfish/koi hybrids. Well, the oscar tank was always the smelly slightly more cloudy tank then all the others, even though I cleaned them all at the same time. I decided to switch the oscar and the male jack dempsey's tanks, and ever since the oscar has been in the larger tank with the goldfish/koi hybrids that tank has smelled SO AWFUL, it's disgusting and was always the cleanest tank. 


I've noticed this with other people that have oscars. What makes them so smelly does anybody know? They are also so messy, eating and pooping.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

cos they are so greedy, mine is like a vacuum cleaner, I have to put a different food tablet in for mine to munch for a bit so the others get some of the pellets


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats true, I once put in 12 ghost shrimp in my Oscar tank, and my Oscar is a juvenile, it didn't seem possible for it to eat ALL of the ghost shrimp at once but this fish did. Afterwards his stomach was so big and round I thought it might explode, other species of fish that I've observed would just leave the prey alone once they had enough but I guess Oscars are totally different, it surprised me.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

What tank sizes are we talking about, what is the water change/maintenance regimen, and what sort of diet are you feeding?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

big fish poop big, the bigger the fish the bigger the mess
just clean well every week


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

High protein diets do stink more than plant eaters. Fish and shrimp are noxious and oscars are a lot of hungry fish for the length. If you feed feeders its even worse because there is more waste. 

Cloudy and stinky can indicate the load is too much for the filter and you are getting ammonia and//or nitrite that isn't immediately converted to nitrate. As this can lead to a dead fish or one with hole-in-the head you need to pay attention.

It may be time for a second or third filter, daily water changes or bigger tank.

I like oscars, but I would trade one for a pair of dwarf cichlids any day. A 75 is a lot of tank to give a single fish and anything smaller is not a long-term plan.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when keeping fish that produce a lot of waste such as carp , plecos and big cichlids you really need to over filter the tank..and you also need a much larger tank for them..
i agree with emc..a 75 is a lot of tank for just 1 fish.oscars can reach more than 18"..koi more than 3 feet.they are huge waste producers...they also do not belong together..tropicals need warmer water...carp need cooler water...they should be in water that is 70 F or lower...sure you can keep them together but one or the other will suffer...
the cloudiness is most likely is a result of a bacteria bloom due to the waste load...your filtration should be at least 10X...it is called "turnover rate"...if you have a 55 gallon tank your filter should be rated at 550 GPH...companies say a filter is rated for a 55 gallon tank but i never use that..i go by the GPH..Gallons Per Hour...and when you are keeping big messy fish it is better to exceed that 10x turnover rate..
all excrement stinks.....even them nasty humans...lol


----------

